# New here from Wisconsin



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Everyone!
I'm looking forward to giving my input on this board. Looks like a great place full of information! I have two Paint geldings of my own and I also work with some of my neighbors horses. I really enjoy training the young ones and providing them with the skills they need to lead a successful horsey life. I also spend a lot of time showing my 3 yr old gelding. He is shown in western pleasure and showmanship. We'll probably add trail class to his repertoire next year. I do all of his training on my own but I do take lessons once in awhile from respected trainers to help with the finishing touches we need for the showring. My other horse is actually my husband's. He is the most awesome trail horse ever. Sitting on him is like sitting in the most comfortable lazy boy recliner! 

Some people might think that I expect a lot from my horses. But I only expect them to behave and to be safe. I also like to try new things with my horses. I have an "Oh, Why not!" philosophy. My show horse is also my trail horse, and he might like goat tying some day...who knows! My husband's trail horse is also my back up show horse, but he prefers the dirtier activities like team penning....and he's got a heck of a pretty jumping form....so who knows!

The other "fur-kids" include three dogs and an old cat. No real children for me...I'm having too much fun with what I've got!

You'll find out that I pretty much tell it like it is, but I'm also pretty open-minded. Overall, it leads to some good discussions!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi Gotta Ride!!! I am new too so it may be a bit rude of me to say WELCOME :lol: :lol: but i will anyway cause i am nice


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i know youve been here for a bit now but i wanted to say hi and welcome anyways


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

